# Money transfer



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just done my first money transfer with transfer wise it's going to take up to 5 days this is including the weekend , rate was 1.41 and charge was 2 , is this about right especially the time it takes , thanks


----------



## cyprusexpat14 (Jan 27, 2015)

Unless its weekend you will receive through Transferwise the next morning


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I have had transfers that I've set up at 12 or 1pm and had them in my BOC account by 5 or 6pm. If not, its always there by the next morning.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's great , thanks for your replies 😀


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

gasman1065 said:


> Just done my first money transfer with transfer wise it's going to take up to 5 days this is including the weekend , rate was 1.41 and charge was 2 , is this about right especially the time it takes , thanks


did you use Currency Fair? You get an option on that - same day or within 3 working days.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Southcoast Lady, i was going to but they needed so much ID it was crazy , I went with transfer wise , no ID needed , the money was in my account the next day as Zach advised 😀


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi Southcoast Lady, i was going to but they needed so much ID it was crazy , I went with transfer wise , no ID needed , the money was in my account the next day as Zach advised 😀


They must have changed the rules big time since we came over three years ago. It was quite easy to set up. Maybe they needed to pay for their big TV advertising thing on UK TV???


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes found them so frustrating after 4 emails backwards and forwards, I got fed up so went to transfer wise


----------

